# Can't find my RAID [SOLVED]

## Atle

I want to find my RAID from a live cd, but can't.

pvscan, lvscan, vgscan reports nothing.

vgchange -ay also does nothing.

fdisk -l shows all my disks.

I've modprobed raid0, raid1 and md-mod. 

There is no /dev/md? /dev/vg/* or /dev/mapper/*  (except /dev/mapper/control)

I've tried two ubuntu-based distros, and one suse-based. All with ext4 installed.

When booting the system, I've got the following:

```

 # lvscan 

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/usr' [20.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/portage' [2.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/distfiles' [4.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [800.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/opt' [4.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/var' [4.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/vartmp' [6.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/tmp' [10.00 GiB] inherit

bal ~ # vgscan 

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Found volume group "vg" using metadata type lvm2

bal # pvscan 

  PV /dev/md4   VG vg   lvm2 [861.31 GiB / 11.31 GiB free]

  Total: 1 [861.31 GiB] / in use: 1 [861.31 GiB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]

bal ~ # mount

/dev/md3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/mapper/vg-usr on /usr type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-portage on /usr/portage type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-distfiles on /usr/portage/distfiles type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-home on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-opt on /opt type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp on /tmp type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-var on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-vartmp on /var/tmp type ext4 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

(I've upgraded some parts to ext4, and want to upgrade the rest.)

What am I missing?Last edited by Atle on Wed Jul 07, 2010 6:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mad Merlin

Try this:

```
mdadm --auto-detect
```

----------

## Atle

Thank you, that was gold!   :Smile: 

----------

